# My USA Trip



## NickyMcMillan (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Guys!

Have been following this board for a few weeks now and have decided to post something.

Having traveled the UK to death, I'm now finally going to ride on amtrak lines which I've dreamed about for a very long time.

I'm spending 3 weeks traveling the USA in Nov/Dec using my USA West rail pass.

Here's my trip Itenary....spending 2-4 days in each city

Fly to Denver

Denver to Glenwood Springs

Glenwood Springs to Salt Lake City

Salt Lake City to Las Vegas

Las Vegas to LA

LA to Portland

Portland to Seattle

Seattle to Chicago

A few questions:

Is the colorado railroad museum worth a visit? I wont be able to rent a car only being 21. But it looks as if I can get a bus to Golden to see that museum.

Can anyone recommend any other railroad museums/trips for any of the cities I'm visiting.

I've all but finalised my trip, I've just to book the last leg of my trip, Seattle to Chicago. Still to decide whether I really want to spend 2 days on a train.

Tho knowing me I probably will do so.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 2, 2003)

Well if you could get there, I would reccomend visiting the California State railroad museum in Sacramento. It is a great facility. Much to do and see.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 2, 2003)

By all means DO spend two complete days on the train....as much riding as you are already doing in segments anyway, what harm could two days solid do?


----------



## NickyMcMillan (Jul 2, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Well if you could get there, I would reccomend visiting the California State railroad museum in Sacramento. It is a great facility. Much to do and see.


I doubt I'll be able to get there as my schedule is pretty much decided. 

Thanks for the tip tho! Looking at comments about that museum it does look great. I shall keep that in mind for future trips.


----------



## NickyMcMillan (Jul 2, 2003)

Bill Haithcoat said:



> By all means DO spend two complete days on the train....as much riding as you are already doing in segments anyway, what harm could two days solid do?


Well my trip is being done on a fairly tight budget. So I can't really afford to pay to sleep in the sleeper cars.

Having never spent a night on the train it shall be a new experience.

Tho I shall have some preperation for that part of the trip seeing as my LA to Portland leg is also an overnighter.

Any of you had any experiences of sleeping in the coach cars? Having not been on an Amtrak train before I'm just wondering what the seat will be like.

I suppose if I get lucky I may get both seats making sleeping abit easier, which could be likely seeing as I'm traveling off-season.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 2, 2003)

NickyMcMillan said:


> Any of you had any experiences of sleeping in the coach cars? Having not been on an Amtrak train before I'm just wondering what the seat will be like.I suppose if I get lucky I may get both seats making sleeping abit easier, which could be likely seeing as I'm traveling off-season.


Well....I used to always go by coach. Like you said if you are lucky you will get the two seats to spread out across. If you are unlucky though, and I have had this experience, you will have to sleep sitting up. I have had some very bad neck cramps in the mornings. I would reccomend bringing, if its handy, a good sturdy travel pillow.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jul 3, 2003)

Sounds like a great trip, and have lots of fun!


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 3, 2003)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> By all means DO spend two complete days on the train....as much riding as you are already doing in segments anyway, what harm could two days solid do?


I do agree with Bill. Its a unique experience that shouldnt be overlooked.


----------

